# Raid 1 Mirror on SBS 2003 Resynching



## PieterG (Feb 11, 2010)

Hallo Everyone,

We are running SBS 2003 R2 with SP 1, with RAID 1 (Mirror) over 2x SATA 1TB disks.

A backgound of what happened is this:-

I replaced our 2x faulty SATA 320Gig disks with 2x SATA 1TB disks, running RAID 1, the reason why I replaced them was that I noticed a bad block on one of the old 320Gig disks. So what I did was to ghost the one "good" old 320Gig onto the new 1TB disk, then istalled the new TB disk in our server and it started up great, I then went into Disk Management and made the TB disk a dynamic disk as required for RAID 1, this worked just fine, I then installed the other "blank" unlocated dynamic TB disk for RAID 1. So I have both the brand new TB disks in the server, the one is a copy of the old 320Gig and working 100% and the other TB disk is dynamic unlocated and ready for RAID 1, so I right click the system disk and add mirror, the resynching starts fine but I notice a yellow exclamation on the new "blank" disk while its resynching, is this normal and will it go away after the sync? Normally I know when there is a REAL error then you get the yellow exclamation with the word "Errors" next to it, is this yellow exclamation I'm seeing now just to draw your attention that its resynching?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

try after enabling Volume Shadow Copy


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

That behavior is normal. It will go away when the resync is complete.


----------

